# Microsoft Edge - Delete incorrect email recipient addresses



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I sometimes share webpages in Edge
However sometimes people get new ones (Or I spell them wrong also)
So these I want to delete.

Is there a way to selectively delete one or more of the email recipient addresses located within the Microsoft Edge Share option?
I have Reset Edge but all it deletes there are the Favorites.
Also deleted any email addresses I don't want in the Mail App.

They are still there though.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Anybody help please?

I have reset Edge but no change
Also done this

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-callmsg/windows-10-edge-share-contact-list/d0bde65c-9b9a-4eed-af09-c2ccb76f3b12

It seems to be a common problem but cannot find the answer

So am depending on you folks lol


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

They may be listed within the "Nickname" list that is related to your default email program.
The Sharing panel of Windows 10, is using the default email mail program.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't see a Mail program in Edge. You have one?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no mail program in Edge.
There is a Mail app that comes with Windows 10, but is NOT part of Edge.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

That is true Tony. But I am talking about sharing a web page from Edge
Tap the icon at the top right hand of Edge
Share appears with a list of email addresses you have added by mailing someone.

I want to get rid of a couple that I don't want there now.
But cannot find an option Even though I have reset Edge
All that did was remove my Favorites.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What email program are you using?

Did you read posts #2 and #4?

This sharing is a Windows 10 thing not just an Edge issue.
The sharing is using your default email program for the Contacts list, which in turn is using the "Nickname" list of those addresses that have been used including the ones you typed in.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Sorry but I don't add nicknames to Contacts. Is that what you mean?
And 1 of them is not in my contacts.
Make it simple for me lol.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

When you click Share in Edge, it opens your default email program.

What program are you using?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The nickname list is made by the system when ever you type in an address.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

TonyB25 said:


> When you click Share in Edge, it opens your default email program.
> 
> What program are you using?


I am using the Mail program that is already on Windows 10


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> The nickname list is made by the system when ever you type in an address.


No nickname box in mine lol


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When you start typing in a email address do you get a listing of addresses?

If NOT, then when and where are you seeing this bad email address?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> When you start typing in a email address do you get a listing of addresses?
> 
> If NOT, then when and where are you seeing this bad email address?


I see the list of email addresses I have used when I click the round share button top right in Edge.
I cannot delete ones I do not want.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What are you using as your default email program?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> What are you using as your default email program?


I am using the Email Program that came with Windows 1o. Just called Mail.
I don't have to type an email address when I click Share in Edge. The ones I have mailed before appear in a list. But some of them I don't want or are mis typed


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I do NOT use the local mail or People app, I use Outlook 365.
I do not know much about the local apps, but, I still think it is related to your Email/People apps and the "Nick Name" list or what ever MS has decided to call it these apps.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> I do NOT use the local mail or People app, I use Outlook 365.
> I do not know much about the local apps, but, I still think it is related to your Email/People apps and the "Nick Name" list or what ever MS has decided to call it these apps.


I Have even tried deleting ALL my contacts and re adding them. Which took ages but no change.
I thought resetting Edge would work. But it just deleted my favorites.

It must be common problem Lots on google about it. But nothing works for me.

So if anyone can come up with an answer would help lots of folks am sure.


----------



## hanamiji007 (Oct 22, 2016)

thank you for information.

*Gclub*


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The link in Edge opens your email program. What program does it open?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

TonyB25 said:


> The link in Edge opens your email program. What program does it open?


Clicking the share button n Edge brings up the list of peoples emails I have shared too.
Clicking on one of them I want to use brings up Mail the program that was already on my new pc.
I don't use any other.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When this list is displayed, have you tried 'Right clicking' the unwanted address, and see if there is a 'Delete" action available?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> When this list is displayed, have you tried 'Right clicking' the unwanted address, and see if there is a 'Delete" action available?


Yes there's no options there at all.


----------

